
Remote team workflow: conclusion after 100 projects - rsedykh
https://dev.to/rsedykh/if-you-ever-have-to-manage-a-remote-dev-team-2j1g
======
rsedykh
I want to share what I've learned over the years of leading remote teams on
near one hundred projects.

